# Troubleshooting - Anthem MRX-700



## Apple-Man (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, I need emergency help please I have a anthem mrx700 that was running perfectly fine up until now on software version 50.12 I tried upgrading tonight to version 50.16, everything was going fine with the upgrade and then at a certain point I got an error message I had no choice and had to stop the upgrade now the unit will not power on no matter what I even tried unplugging it for about 2 min. tried upgrading to the old 50.12 and 50.16 also tried quick measure in the room correction but I keep getting the message connection failed cannot find unit now I am stuck with a unit that will not power on please help any suggestions? I looked in the manual and there does not seem to be any reset options or circuit breaker fuses etc.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would contact Anthem. 

General Numbers:
Phone: (905) 564-1994
Fax: (905) 696-9479

Customer Service:
Phone: (905) 362-0958
Fax: (905) 696-9479

Contacting via the web:

http://anthemav.com/Contact-Technical-Support


----------



## Apple-Man (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok Thanks


----------

